# Transfer from Hollywood Studios to EPCOT



## fluke (Apr 4, 2013)

I am wondering what the best way for a midday transfer would be.  Is it best to walk (we are mobile and a long walk is not a problem) or is there a double boat transfer or some other better way?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 4, 2013)

The walk from HS is about 1.5 miles to the back of epcot

There is a boat from HS to boardwalk, then switch to boat to epcot


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 4, 2013)

Options are:




Walk                                         Total estimated time: 30 min.


Take a boat from HS to Epcot       Total estimated time: 37 min.



Take a bus directly from HS to Epcot  TST 13 minutes



Take bus from HS to TTC xfer to Monorail to Epcot TST 46 minutes






Info courtesy of TWiz app for WDW


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 4, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Options are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great info!   I would add that walking or the boat take you to the International Gateway, which is perfect if your first stop is in most of World Showcase (Mexico might be the exception).

The bus and monorail take you to the front entrance, which is perfect for Future World and possibly Mexico.  -- Suzanne


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 4, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> There is a boat from HS to boardwalk, then switch to boat to epcot



No need to switch boats.

The route is: HS, Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach Clubs, Boardwalk, EPCOT
Then EPCOT, Boardwalk, Yacht/Beach Clubs, Swan/Dolphin, HS

I routinely walk from HS to EPCOT (unless bad weather or something), and I always beat the boat I would've gotten on to EPCOT.

Also, all times posted above (except walking) depend on length of wait for boat, bus, or monorail.


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 5, 2013)

The boat ride fro DHS to Epcot - or just the Boardwalk area - is one of our favarite parts of our visit.


----------



## Janette (Apr 7, 2013)

The walk is very nice. If we are at SSR or OKW, we also walk from the resort to the other one by way of DTD. Great places for walks on the property.


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2013)

If you have kids the walk can be very long. And the boat trip can be part of the joy of getting around Disney World for the kids.  It's a long, long ride so allow time (around 40 minutes) to get from one park to the other


----------



## Helene4 (Apr 17, 2013)

What/where is TST?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Helene4 said:


> What/where is TST?



It is a spelling error. Since I wrote out the words total estimated time it was to save time by shorting the word which should have been TET but came out TST.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

I would take the boat if you were in the World Showcase or the bus if you were in Future World.  Although it's walkable, I certainly wouldn't do it.  You walk enough (5-10 miles a day) at Disney.  No need to add another 1.5 miles if you can avoid it.  (But then again, my motto about exercise is "No pain, no pain.")


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 20, 2013)

Another vote for the boat if it is hot or raining outside.


----------

